# Second Skin SPL Tile review



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

I was one of the lucky ones to win the recent give away of a 40pack of second Skin SPL tiles. I had some other deadener given to me as left overs from a friends project, and ordered a bulk pack of damplifier pro so I could at the least finish up my floor, I am hoping to use the left overs to get started on the doors.

I used the tiles strategically as I believe they are intended to be used. Placing them over my transmission tunnel to reduce the vibes the driveline, as well as my downfiring sub. Then placed them along where the front seats mount to the cab. 

These things are definitely thick tough little buggers. In many cases it almost worked better to use the roller as a hammer instead of rolling into to. Was like doing tin work when coming to some of the tight curves and shapes. Roller definitely worked on the flat and some changes in shape but you definitely had to work it. 

Also cutting the tiles is doable with a regular utility knife like most mat, but honestly if you had to make lots of cuts a pair of tin snips or shears would make it much easier. Certainly don't have to worry about the tiles crinkling up as you drag the knife through it. I have used Damplifier Pro, Dynamat Xtreme, and Raammatt and these easily take twice the strength to cut with a utility knife. 


Here is how the floor looked after getting everything out, a lot of sludge looking stuff all over the floor. Cleaned it up and started laying down the tiles.









Used majority of the tiles on the trans tunnel, and under/around where the seats bolt to the floor


















Also under where I rest my right foot since I have always felt it pretty strong through my heel. These have helped in reducing the vibes in the floor from the sub, and cut down quite a bit the noise from the driveline, motor is still pretty loud, but much more work needs to be done to the truck. 

Its going to take quite a lot to stop from feeling the sub in the seats since the seats and center console share mounting holes. Plus its just gonna be hard to isolate a 1000w 12" sub from between the 2 front seats. But these tiles are definitely helping and a good start. I still have some more I plan to use on the doors around and behind the mids. Then if I have some left over possible on the mounting brackets for the seats/console.


----------

